# favourite victory salute of the tour 2012



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay we've only had one but Sagan has set the bar high early


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

yurl said:


> Okay we've only had one but Sagan has set the bar high early


Well, he set the bar... dunno about how high though. I thought that was pretty lame actually. How about one that's more about emotion and less about being overly practiced and clever?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

This is the bar. The best victory salute in recent years.










Bikesnob's caption:

"Is there something on my glasses or am I really this good?"


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I always thought he was trying to use the reflection to see himself winning.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

RRRoubaix said:


> How about one that's more about emotion and less about being overly practiced and clever?


I like those too but I'm partial to bravado and a bit of arrogance. 



foto said:


> This is the bar. The best victory salute in recent years.


Cav has done some classics, not quite in Robbie McEwen league yet tho, has time on his side


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

yurl said:


> I like those too but I'm partial to bravado and a bit of arrogance.
> 
> 
> 
> Cav has done some classics, not quite in Robbie McEwen league yet tho, has time on his side


Damn skippy. Loved seeing the "running man" back in the day.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

I like the one where there's some other guy in the background giving him the bird. Super classy.


----------



## JackDaniels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well*

I thought the grandstanding after wheelsucking was a little less than classy


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

That was the lamest fxxxxxg "salute" I`ve seen for a long time, triple-A douchebag material


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> I thought the grandstanding after wheelsucking was a little less than classy


Just a little?


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Tour Shorts: Are Sagan's Salutes Supercilious? | Cyclingnews.com

Notable author Richard Moore suggested one solution for those who object to the antics: "If you don't like Sagan's victory celebrations there's one good way to stop them, chaps."


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Keski said:


> Tour Shorts: Are Sagan's Salutes Supercilious? | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Notable author Richard Moore suggested one solution for those who object to the antics: "If you don't like Sagan's victory celebrations there's one good way to stop them, chaps."


He took out enough time in 200 yards to have the time to do a coasting running man victory salute and still finish a second up on the chasers. The kid is ridiculous and fun as hell to watch.


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

:58

Tour de France 2012 - Stage 3 - Final Kilometers & Video Highlights - Stage 3 Crashes - YouTube

Best yet! Love him or hate him he got that talent.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

erj549 said:


> He took out enough time in 200 yards to have the time to do a coasting running man victory salute and still finish a second up on the chasers. The kid is ridiculous and fun as hell to watch.


He's great for the sport. if he inspires a generation of kids to do the running man celebrations and have some fun surely thats a good thing. I wonder if it was a nod to McEwen


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> I thought the grandstanding after wheelsucking was a little less than classy


Glad I'm not the only one who thinks that.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Okay, despite having said I want them to be about emotion and not obviously practiced... I quite enjoyed Sagan's salute yesterday.
Not sure I can defend it, and it was a wee bit obnoxious when he looked back at his fellow riders, but I still loved it.
Shades of Hunter's "Running Man".

(Mind you, I REALLY wanted Chavanel to pull off the victory! Ah well..)


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> I thought the grandstanding after wheelsucking was a little less than classy


wheelsucking ?

everybody in the pro peloton and his brother, lnow by now that the sure way to beat FC is to suck his wheel when he attacks and beat him on the line.

well, everybody except FC who keeps trying the same trick again and again.

BTW not everybody can hold that wheel though. it has to be a strong one ( like Sagan )


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Liam McHugh said it best today: If you don't like a victory salute, get out here and beat the guy saluting (then you can do your own salute).


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> wheelsucking ?
> 
> everybody in the pro peloton and his brother, lnow by now that the sure way to beat FC is to suck his wheel when he attacks and beat him on the line.
> 
> ...


What he said!

I saw Sagan at the AToC. I like the kid.

I always thought that Flecha's bow and arrow routine was pretty cool. And didn't Contador do a pistol salute?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> wheelsucking ?
> 
> everybody in the pro peloton and his brother, lnow by now that the sure way to beat FC is to suck his wheel when he attacks and beat him on the line.
> 
> ...


No kidding. I can't believe how many people consider "wheel sucking" to be some sort of cheating and/or shameful move in elite pro cycling. If the critics of wheel sucking had it their way, every single stage of the Tour would be individual time trials.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm not into foolish celebrations. The standard Andre Greipel fist pump should suffice.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

ghost6 said:


> No kidding. I can't believe how many people consider "wheel sucking" to be some sort of cheating and/or shameful move in elite pro cycling. If the critics of wheel sucking had it their way, every single stage of the Tour would be individual time trials.


That's right. In a sprinters stage, every rider planning to 'make a move' is behind someone until they bolt. No one has accused Cavendish of wheelsucking. He always comes from behind to sprint to a win. Many do. Get over the fact that you guys just don't like the new kid.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Special Eyes said:


> That's right. In a sprinters stage, every rider planning to 'make a move' is behind someone until they bolt. No one has accused Cavendish of wheelsucking. He always comes from behind to sprint to a win. Many do. Get over the fact that you guys just don't like the new kid.


I agree 100%

How old is Sagan? 21? 22? Let's cut him some slack.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Salsa_Lover said:


> wheelsucking ?
> 
> everybody in the pro peloton and his brother, lnow by now that the sure way to beat FC is to suck his wheel when he attacks and beat him on the line.
> 
> ...


FC still beat EBH. Its not like he's a total sucker.


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

Sagan is a bit arrogant. There are plenty of young riders and they have more class. He might be the best medium-climb finish, but I'm glad Cavendish and Greipel put him in his place in all-out sprints.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

The vast majority of pro cycling tactics involve "wheelsucking.". Every single pro in the peloton is a "wheelsucker."


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Keski said:


> Tour Shorts: Are Sagan's Salutes Supercilious? | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> Notable author Richard Moore suggested one solution for those who object to the antics: "If you don't like Sagan's victory celebrations there's one good way to stop them, chaps."


I guess there's 2 ways now. Beat him or crash him.:nono:


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

loubnc said:


> I guess there's 2 ways now. Beat him or crash him.:nono:


Greipel was about to go down, too. Farrar's bike then somehow bounced its way to Sagan after that.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Hahahahahahaha.......


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The Hulk salute of today was cool.

I am a fan.


----------

